

Removing Backgrounds Quickly in the Gimp - thinkingserious
http://blog.thembid.com/index.php/2007/08/24/removing-backgrounds-quickly-in-the-gimp/
After publishing an article about removing backgrounds quickly in Photoshop, many have asked me how to do the same thing with the Gimp. While there is no equivalent to the Extract filter in the Gimp, you can still remove backgrounds fairly quickly. Here, I will show you how to do it with the Create and edit paths tool.
======
nickb
"Quickly" must be a relative term. Steps 3 & 4 would take you about 10-15 min
on a really complex pic like they use in the example (hair is always hard to
do with a pen tool).

PS built-in tool and Mask Pro
(<http://www.ononesoftware.com/detail.php?prodLine_id=4> ) are the best and
fastest ways to do this. You can do this task above in about 1 min with the
right tool.

~~~
thinkingserious
Mask Pro does not support the GIMP, unless I missed something. There is a
faster way to do what I describe in the article. The link is in the comments.

